# Media  > Creator Showcase >  The Matrix Vertigo (Mashup)

## ObserveCreativeSouls115

*Story*:_ Ever have that feeling when y0ure n0t sure if y0ure AWAKE 0r DREAMING? - that is the question that THE MATRIX VERTIGO tries to answer._

As a big admirer of Mr. Hitchcock's cinematic works (I am a film graduate/creative designer myself), I wanted to honor one of my favorite films of his Vertigo (1958; fantastic story & performances by Jimmy Stewart & Kim Novak along with an excellent Bernard Herrmann score), with this very special video experiment (with my own narrative choices involved, so you could play around with certain moments and segments, as opposed to being a slave to the original product with no room for invention) that I conducted recently:

We all know that the Wachowskis of the Matrix trilogy fame and so many other projects, were inspired by a rooftop chase from Vertigo during the making of the original 1999 Matrix, but...

What if you could cross both worlds together (not just visually, but also by using sound design techniques) and put John Ferguson & Madeleine along with the likes of Trinity, Neo & Morpheus, inside one single universe?))

Enjoy!

----------

